# Fix or replace Heat&Glo; juction box?



## Zick (Dec 8, 2010)

We got a used Heat & Glo Passage fireplace and where getting it all wired up and ran into a small problem. Not sure if we did this or if it came this way but found the junction box has a link that shorted out.

Wondering if I would be able to just resolder a new link or if I need to buy a whole new junction box. The links look like nothing more than paper thin solder.


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 8, 2010)

If its fixable you could try fixing it. Otherwise it is not an expensive part. I am sending you a PM.


----------



## Fireplacetips (Dec 13, 2010)

Two things here... First the junction box is cheap and any heatilator dealer or heat n glo dealer should have one. Second is that wiring for your fan? If so they should be to the left. Black on the bottom, then red and white on the top.


----------



## Zick (Dec 13, 2010)

fireplace tips said:
			
		

> Two things here... First the junction box is cheap and any heatilator dealer or heat n glo dealer should have one. Second is that wiring for your fan? If so they should be to the left. Black on the bottom, then red and white on the top.



I was able to repair it by solder in a small wire between the joints. 
Those two wires are actually going to the Ember Lights. 

Thanks


----------

